# Research Chemical Arrests



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2013)

Pair facing identity theft, conspiracy charges 


The story that John Ryall offered about the $14,000 cash and eight credit cards in his hotel room, and the plastic bags filled with chemicals in his sports utility vehicle sounded hard to believe to police.

His grandma gave him the money to start a chemical research company, Ryall told Bensalem police earlier this month after they showed up at a Route 1 hotel room where he was staying with a woman whom police say had an outstanding arrest warrant.

The 2 kilograms of white powder and nearly 250 gel capsules in his SUV were used to make drugs to treat erectile dysfunction and an anti-estrogen pill, he allegedly told them. The credit and debit cards were given to him by friends, Ryall claimed.

Bensalem police say parts of Ryall’s claims were true, but there is far more to the story.

Now, Ryall, 34, and Jennifer Claherty, 35, both from Palmyra, Pa., are facing charges of receiving stolen property and multiple counts of identity theft, conspiracy and access device crimes.

Police say their investigation began May 3 after a tip that Claherty could be found at the Route 1 motel. She had an active arrest warrant out of Scranton, where she was wanted on charges of receiving stolen property and conspiracy, according to online court records

At the motel, police found Claherty and Ryall, as well as the debit and credit cards, which were not in either of their names, $14,016 cash, and 41 unidentified yellow capsules in the room, according to an affidavit of probable cause.

Ryall claimed the money was part of a $17,000 lawsuit settlement and the pills were from his chemical research company, police said.

After police arrested Claherty on the warrant, they said they found a Social Security card and change of address card in different women’s names in her belongings. The change of address card was in the name of Ryall’s grandmother, Edna Navratil.

Later, in a police interview, Ryall changed his story about the money, claiming it was part of a $17,200 gift from Navratil to help start his new chemical research business, according to the affidavit. Ryall also admitted he paid four people $100 apiece to take out credit cards in their names and he used those cards as well as the Social Security card found in Claherty’s belongings, according to the affidavit.

And those yellow capsules?

Ryall said he made them with chemicals bought from China to produce effects similar to Viagra, and an anti-estrogen used by anabolic steroid users, according to court papers.

At first Ryall’s story seemed to check out, police said. Claherty confirmed it, they added. Navratil also confirmed she gave Ryall $15,000 to $20,000, according to police.

But as the investigation progressed, the story started disintegrating, police said. They added that the money was likely stolen from a man whom Ryall claimed was a former business partner. That man’s name was on debit and credit cards in the motel room, police added.

Police said they also learned that Navratil was arrested April 30 for attempting to pass a fraudulent check for $6,600 from an account listed for a business owned by Ryall’s former partner. She also allegedly passed four other bad checks, totaling more than $31,000, through the same man’s account at other banks.

The chemicals that police found in the SUV — Tamoxifen and Tadalafil — are used for treating breast cancer and erectile dysfunction, but both require a doctor’s prescription, and a license to distribute and manufacture, police said. Claherty and Ryall don’t have either, court papers show.

Police also discovered that the Social Security card in Claherty’s possession was reported stolen years ago.

Ryall was arraigned Wednesday before Bensalem Judge Joseph Falcone on receiving stolen property and multiple counts of identity theft and access device crimes. He was sent to Bucks County prison in lieu of 10 percent of $250,000 bail. Claherty was arraigned earlier this month on similar charges and is free on $50,000 unsecured bail.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 1, 2013)

other than that, they sound like a very nice couple!  =)


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 1, 2013)

No for a little game called named that lab!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 1, 2013)

Lab is not what got him busted stupidity and poor choices of friends did, they came looking for the girl and found a lab period!


----------



## PFM (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone we know?


----------



## PFM (Jun 1, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Lab is not what got him busted stupidity and poor choices of friends did, they came looking for the girl and found a lab period!



She was no friend knowing she had a warrant, was checked into a room. That's just no brainer shit.

What is that saying? Friends don't let friends cap in hot motel rooms.


----------



## PFM (Jun 1, 2013)

She must be one ugly mother fucker he needed 2 kilo's of raw just to get it up.


----------



## Jada (Jun 1, 2013)

crazy way to get busted


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2013)

We don't know for sure, but many are speculating this is MP or MP's associates. Recent packs were coming out of PA. They switched to yellow caps as well.


----------



## PFM (Jun 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> We don't know for sure, but many are speculating this is MP or MP's associates. Recent packs were coming out of PA. They switched to yellow caps as well.



If that was MP and didn't mention he was on parole that would be odd, really odd. The plot thickens...............


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 1, 2013)

What in the hell are you doing hanging out with people like that... that is just asking for trouble whether you have a fucking lab or not.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2013)

PFM said:


> If that was MP and didn't mention he was on parole that would be odd, really odd. The plot thickens...............



Yeah it would seem they are associates of his from the way its written.  Their "former business partner" that they keep referencing.  Maybe they stole money and product from MP and disappeared? Hence the interruption (or alleged illness) the first time.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 1, 2013)

unfortunately, there is no law against stupidity....


----------



## PFM (Jun 1, 2013)

Jada said:


> crazy way to get busted



Messing with crackhead whores in motels has been the demise of many dealers, it's not all that crazy, just stupid.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 1, 2013)

PFM said:


> Messing with crackhead whores in motels



This is the difference between drug dealers and business people.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 1, 2013)

Just because a bunch of people call someone g2g don't mean they really are! G2g based on what you received your pack?

So if this is MP and your all running off at the mouth about best in the biz giving your credit card info to an identity thief well I don't know what else to say then.

You need to open your eyes and realize all these best in the biz g2g bro's only want your money and are in it racking in a shit ton of it when the real g2g trusted bro's are unseen, unknown, are not on every board even as a member, can and will cover losses like a bad batch and has the money to buy supplies even if they get scammed or seized BUT MOST OF ALL THEY ARE FUCKING SMART ABOUT IT.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 1, 2013)

PFM said:


> Messing with crackhead whores in motels has been the demise of many dealers, it's not all that crazy, just stupid.



Till is our crackhead whore!


----------



## PFM (Jun 1, 2013)

grind4it said:


> This is the difference between drug dealers and business people.



Yes indeed!


----------



## PFM (Jun 1, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Till is our crackhead whore!



If it was Tiller the bust would have been at WalMart behind the dumpster.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 1, 2013)

Maybe they were just hardcore degenerate gamblers like MP himself and needed all that stolen cash for the Roulette table. Hospital my ass. Get out of the casino dirtball! Go to rehab and never come back. Keep your poison outta circulation and away from my good brothers in iron.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Georgia (Jun 1, 2013)

Are we *SURE* this is MP?


----------



## 63Vette (Jun 1, 2013)

I have had an order in at MP for caber and aromasin for two weeks. It has said "Awaiting Fulfillment". I emailed him but no reply thus far. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 1, 2013)

Absolutely insane way to get taken down.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 1, 2013)

It's only the dumb criminals we ever hear about.  The smart ones are never heard of.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I know mp is in pa for when I ordered I got mine fast.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 2, 2013)

PFM said:


> Messing with crackhead whores in motels has been the demise of many dealers, it's not all that crazy, just stupid.



Ya....when I see a chic in the feds it's usually ID theft, credit card fraud or hot checks. Serious shit. Each credit card of ID is a separate charge....serious time.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 2, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Are we *SURE* this is MP?




I don't believe in coincidences.  You shouldn't either


----------



## chickenlaksa (Jun 3, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I have had an order in at MP for caber and aromasin for two weeks. It has said "Awaiting Fulfillment". I emailed him but no reply thus far.
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Me too brah! And my email to them is still unanswered...


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 15, 2014)

PFM said:


> She must be one ugly mother ****er he needed 2 kilo's of raw just to get it up.



Hahahahaha

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 19, 2014)

PFM said:


> Messing with crackhead whores in motels has been the demise of many dealers, it's not all that crazy, just stupid.



No shortage of crackwhores or motels along Rt 1


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> No shortage of crackwhores or motels along Rt 1



There is absolutely no shortage of them along RTE1 lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> There is absolutely no shortage of them along RTE1 lol



Are you guys talkin bout the rt 1 of golden banana fame?


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 20, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Are you guys talkin bout the rt 1 of golden banana fame?



Lol I'm unfamiliar with said " golden banana


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> Lol I'm unfamiliar with said " golden banana



Believe me bro, you're not missing much...or are you???


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Are you guys talkin bout the rt 1 of golden banana fame?



Not sure what that is lol. I'm talking about RTE 1 which in my state is also the boston Post rd and in NY it's Boston rd, east Fordham rd and Webster ave


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Not sure what that is lol. I'm talking about RTE 1 which in my state is also the boston Post rd and in NY it's Boston rd, east Fordham rd and Webster ave



Thanks. I barely know the name of the streets in my town...thankfully I know where I'm going.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Thanks. I barely know the name of the streets in my town...thankfully I know where I'm going.



I'm good with that kind of shit...I live in bumblefukk so you can't say "go 4blocks past the McDonalds and hang a right"...we have no mcdonalds


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm good with that kind of shit...I live in bumblefukk so you can't say "go 4blocks past the McDonalds and hang a right"...we have no mcdonalds



How the hell do you have no McDonalds?? I bet the Hamburgler grew up in your town, and no he's exacting his revenge for not having any McDonalds when he was a kid.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> How the hell do you have no McDonalds?? I bet the Hamburgler grew up in your town, and no he's exacting his revenge for not having any McDonalds when he was a kid.



My town has 4 traffic lights bro....we don't have shit in town


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> My town has 4 traffic lights bro....we don't have shit in town



Doc sits on his porch with a banjo!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Doc sits on his porch with a banjo!



Was that you I saw in the bushes with a fleshlight and a video camera SFG! Dammit, how many times have I told you all you need to do is ask!


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 21, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Believe me bro, you're not missing much...or are you???



I take it this involves man on man love?  Then yes I'm not missing much. I refuse to stop at rest stops too


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 21, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> I take it this involves man on man love?  Then yes I'm not missing much. I refuse to stop at rest stops too



There is no man on man love at the golden banana...more like man on crack whore love


----------



## Yaya (Feb 21, 2014)

As a former employees of the golden banana I must say please keep ur negative opinions to yourselves


That place is great


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 21, 2014)

Yaya said:


> As a former employees of the golden banana I must say please keep ur negative opinions to yourselves
> 
> 
> That place is great



I did get a funny feeling that you might actually be the owner.


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 21, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> There is no man on man love at the golden banana...more like man on crack whore love



Lol crack whores have those soul less eyes like a shark


----------

